# Synergy543 Nails GPO Contest



## Hans Adamson (Sep 14, 2005)

I am impressed. He nailed it:

DPDAN Synergy543

0:00 Real  0m0s - Real

:15 GPO  0m15s - GPO

:40 Real 0m41s - Real
:49 GPO 0m50s - GPO
1:24 Real 1m26s - Real

1:38 GPO 
1:53 Real
2:13 GPO 2m14s - GPO

2:24 Real 2m25s - Real

2:36 GPO 2m37s - GPO 

2:45 Real 2m45s - Real

3:11 GPO 
3:30 Real 
3:47 GPO 3m48s - GPO

4:16 Real 4m17s - Real

4:27 GPO 4m28s - GPO

4:59 Real 5m0s - Real

5:10 GPO 5m12s - GPO

5:23 Real 5m24s - Real

5:30 GPO 
5m44s - GPO

6:09 Real 6m10s - Real

6:24 GPO 6m26s - GPO

7:10 Real 7m12s - Real

7:30 GPO 7m32s - GPO

8:08 Real 8m10s - Real

8:20 GPO 8m22s - GPO

8:48 Real 8m50s - Real

8:53 GPO 8m53 - END - GPO


----------



## José Herring (Sep 14, 2005)

Not to take anything away from Synergy as he did better than 99.99% of the posters at NSS, but the fact that he comes here already says that he's in the upper crust of composers :wink: 

I still get so pissed off at that comparison crap. :evil: I mean c'mon. First it's embarrassing that some people can't tell the difference, then in order to make that library "blend" better with the live orchestra DPDAN lo-fi's the live recording taking all the life and expression out of the thing. Argggg.

Doing it that way I could make a live recording similar to the old Proteus 1.

Makes me want to take the bird of peace in my avatar and drown it! What makes instruments sound live are the tonal nuances. The subtle brightnesses and darknesses that accompany swells and dynamic changes. EQ those out and yeah it will sound like a bunch of lifeless samples. 

I've had it with these comparison test. They're backassward!

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 14, 2005)

I wonder how big this thread will get? 8) Jose maybe you should paint fire and scabs all over that bird if it makes you feel better.


----------



## StrangeCat (Sep 14, 2005)

hahaha I can't wait talk to him about this when get's back :D


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 15, 2005)

i thought only the intro was real and another small part after the woodwinds :shock:

Well done Synergy!


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 15, 2005)

well, the only reason of that contest is just to show all the guys and gals, that GPO definitely could sound like a real orchestra and i am afraid this contest stuff is definitely not changing anything on the sometimes synthy sounds of GPO.

it is also easy to tell that afterwards but i heard this demo one time (well more with just one ear) but you could easily sometimes tell the difference.

also it is a complete other thing in which parts you blend in GPO or a sample orchestra.

i mean do the same with "Also sprach Zarathustra" or another big type of real orchestra works and change between real instruments/samples during the big complete orchestra parts.

this would be a whole different thing!


----------



## PaulR (Sep 15, 2005)

Someone explain to me what is this is about please - if they would be so kind. 

Many thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 15, 2005)

PaulR said:


> Someone explain to me what is this is about please - if they would be so kind.
> 
> Many thanks



http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37896 (http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... hp?t=37896)


----------



## PaulR (Sep 15, 2005)

Aw Geez Ed. That's really good of you - I didn't read any of that over at NS and being the lazy [email protected]@ fart I am at the moment, can't really wade through all that.

Be so kind, my dear fellow, and briefly precis it would you. And what the point of it is - or what is it trying to say.

Many, many thanks once again.


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 15, 2005)

a guy did a demo with parts of GPO and parts of a real orchestra recording and all the young GPO kinds should be impressed that GPO really sounds like a real orchestra - that's it ...

short short version of the short version 8)


----------



## Ed (Sep 15, 2005)

PaulR said:


> lazy ass fart



hehe


----------



## handz (Sep 15, 2005)

Waywyn said:


> a guy did a demo with parts of GPO and parts of a real orchestra recording and all the young GPO kinds should be impressed that GPO really sounds like a real orchestra - that's it ...
> 
> short short version of the short version 8)



Thanx! I haven?t got idea wha is that about...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 15, 2005)

PaulR said:


> Does anyone really agree that (a) a sampled orchestral library ever sounds 'real'



Check out Andy B's Debussy-Jeux de vagues on VSL's classical demo page: http://www.vsl.co.at/english/demos/clas ... vagues.htm

or his Holst demo: http://www.vsl.co.at/english/demos/clas ... llity.htm#


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 15, 2005)

Thomas J can do stuff with VSL and PP that I can't tell from real orchestra.


----------



## PaulR (Sep 15, 2005)

Ned - Choco - none of that explains anything to me. The Jeux de Vague I remember the day it was first posted - same with the Holst. Wonderful computer/sequencer techniques.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 15, 2005)

> back to The Weakest Link and Ann Robinson. She's a goddess.



Wow Paul, I didn't know you were into dominatrixes. Wow.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hans - I just got back from a trip so sorry about not acknowledging earlier and thank you for your careful tabulations. You must be a good piano teacher (as well as an excellent piano sample developer) so thanks for the stars.

Jose - please don't put me on a pedestal :oops:, I didn't go to Julliard (but my wife did :D ). I'm still sharpening my rusty old tools still trying to transform myself from a hardware maniac into a virtual samplist (hmm...sounds strange ....that's kind of like an "electic musician"). Well, I don't quite understand why you despise the mockup comparisons as I think they're are done in the spirit of fun and learning - not to prove that GPO and PapaChak rule. I think sampling elitism is much like wine highbrow wine snobbery. It really matters so much more what we do with sample libraries rather than what we have. And as with a wine, you can find a good cheap library (Apple Garage Pak 4) and accomplish quite a bit with it. Nevertheless, it is always inspiring to drink a great wine (try a Leonetti Cab!) or play a beautifully recorded sample. So while you enjoy your Leonetti, why not let others enjoy their $2 Charles Shaw? Its actually quite good (for the price) and you can have one hell of a party with it.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Greg,

When I first saw your detailed segment specs and self-confidence, I was wondering if you were going to crash-land.... When the correct answers came and I looked briefly at it I was more and more surprised that it was so accurate! I just had to go through your whole thing. And wow, it was all correct. Two missing entries in an otherwise exact analysis is within the margin for allowed sloppyness since it was just a game for fun. 

I was a little bit disappointed with Gary, that he was dropping the thread without acknowledging any of the excellent contributions. After all it was a promotion for GPO. So I thought I would help him out a little!  First he came out fighting! -These were no good results. doob was the clear winner, and no, he would not give you both a prize because he made the rules! Then he started editing his messages to soften it up, and voila you got a prize too! Of course I didn't know that you already had GPO. I just wanted that credit was given when credit is due...


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Hans,

Thanks for the info on the history of the thread. I had no idea that Gary had edited his comments and changed his position. Things like that happen on NS quite a lot it seems. Just a reflection of real life here in America I guess  - watch the white washing and rewriting of history on Katrina. Well, I have a "colorful" history on NS and was banned at one point. Early on, when I was buying sound libraries, I bought Donnie Christians as I thought it sounded quite interesting. However, I soon discovered that anytime I mentioned anything about these wonderful sounds I found myself being attacked, banned or accused of being Donnie in disguise! I was even banned from another music site for writing nice things about Donnie's sounds on a different list! And as a result, I've found myself caught in the middle of many disputes. In the end, after 18 e-mails I was finally re-instated at NS and at the other music forum. So I may have developed a "reputation" for standing up for what I believe sounds good? I don't know. I actually do also find GPO quite interesting in addition to all of the hi-end libs I have so I'm actually a pretty open-minded guy (I like to think).

Here's is a link to the latest of my favorite sound demos I've run across. Its a demo of Han's Malmsjo played by Miguel Pessoa. His playing reminds me very much of Art Lande (does anyone know?) who played often with Jan Garbarek. Han's, does he have a web site? Where can I hear more of his work?

http://www.artvista.net/Mp3's/192%20Kbit/Malmsjo%20Full%20Demo.mp3 (http://www.artvista.net/Mp3's/192%20Kbi ... 20Demo.mp3)

Try to get that sound with your Steinway or Bosendorfer samples!

P.S. For anyone that thinks there is patronage going on its absolutely not true. I have e-mail time tables to prove it and others I'm sure will back me up - we were discussing this way before these threads. The above demo is just a great performance I happened to run across and anything else is purely coincidence. Have a listen.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Greg,

Miguel Pessoa's website is:

http://www.sirmigs.com/

I will soon have another Malmsj? demo up by Miguel. It will probably be up by Monday!


----------

